# Mayfair Tower - Business Bay



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello frnds,

I am planning to move to Mayfair Tower - Business Bay. Would some body like to share personal experiences and feedback in general about living in business bay and especially in Mayfair tower?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shazz8 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking into MayFair apartments in business bay and was wondering if you decided to move there or not? If so was hoping you could share your opinion on the buiding and the location.
Thanks


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Im thinking of moving to business bay also, keen to know what to expect. cheers


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I have been living in Business Bay for 1.5yrs. The place is much better now. It has a bit of everything. Grocery delivery, salons, food delivery... Easy access to SZR and Al Khail Road.

Sent from my Nexus 7 tab using Expat Forum


----------

